# Any other FMA specific forums out there?



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 21, 2006)

This fine site and the FMATalk site are about all I have been able to dig up. Does anybody else frequent other primarily FMA forums and where are they? I thought Kelly Worden had a site but my google skills must be rusty cause I cant link to it from his website.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 21, 2006)

I spoke too soon. I did find a list of "digests" at...

http://www.fmadigest.com/Advertisement/digests-forums.html

Im not extremely computer savvy but those are e-mail only affairs I believe correct?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 21, 2006)

There are several other sites that have light traffic FMA sections.
You can also try http://fmaforum.org/.

Kellys forum is at http://www.uechi-ryu.com/forums/


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 21, 2006)

thnx.


----------



## John J (Jun 22, 2006)

The fmaforum.org is by far one of the best and informative forums out there. Many members are based in the PI and provide invaluable information on the current on-goings back home. Some seben come from the more obscure styles in the provinces. You will find monthly clips from local gatherings too. 

Another forum I frequent is MartialArtsPlanet.Com (MAP) a worldwide membership with an FMA segment.


----------



## Tarot (Jun 22, 2006)

I didn't even know that Datu Worden had a forum.  Thanks for the link Bob!


----------



## James Miller (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't forget www.fmatalk.com


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 22, 2006)

found some more at...

http://www.bizzz.com/cgibin/links/page.cgi?g=Sports__USA_/Martial_Arts/Filipino_Arts/index.html&d=1

although it looks like many are more webpages than digests/forums.


----------



## GuruJim1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Pukulan Tjiminde Malay Chat Forum Chats about a lot of different styles including FMA. http://xsorbit30.com/users5/pukulantjimindemalay/

Also
http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/DAMAG_kali_stickfighting/?yguid=168716412 

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/WSEFflow/

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/worldofserrada/

are some good ones as well. Sorry to self promote but the question was asked.


----------



## forceanchors (Aug 8, 2006)

www.atienzakali.com
www.sayoc.com

both sites have amazingly informative forums.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2006)

forceanchors said:
			
		

> www.atienzakali.com
> www.sayoc.com



I don't know much about the first one, but the second one has excellent info. There are lots of specific-art sites like those around.

There are, as mentioned, digests. The best known is Eskrima Digest and is very useful. I highly recommend it. News often breaks there first.

There are other resources listed here at FMATalk.com.


----------

